# Any thoughts on '04 5900?



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

I am (still) waiting for my new 2004 5900 superlight frame to arrive. Supposed to come this week after waiting since March when the order was placed. Have passed on a few tempting deals on some very high end carbon frames in the meantime since people kept telling me the Trek is worth the wait. Finished half the racing season as well without the new race bike as well. Any 04 5900 owners on here who can give me their review of the bike? thanks


----------



## martym (Feb 23, 2004)

*I love mine!*

I ordered mine in March. I was supposed to get it late May. It arrived in mid June. The bike is awesome. It is my first non-steel bike. It is stiff and the ride is fantastic. Worth the wait!!!!


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a P1 5900 and I love it. It is 50 grams liter then the new 5.9 SL and only 50 grams heavier then the 5.9 SSL (that has 55 OCLV, and if trek sell then they will be 7000+ MSRP). It is the first 5900 that has 110 tubes as well as lugs! 

I tried out the 5.9 and it is a great ride but a little to stiff for me. I weight about 130


----------

